# Official Game Thread: Pistons @ Bulls May 10, 2007 Game Three, 8PM ESPN



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Up until now we've played like this.










But its a must win. So we have to play like this:










We have to have our bench small forward stop flopping around like a:










Scottie Pippen:










told us that Luol Deng had big balls. He has to show those big balls, like this cow is:










We have to go out, dig deep and win, and get another championship. Someone stole the 6th.










Time to bring out the hairstyle:










Perhaps a headband is needed to unleash the beast.










And if all else fails, later in May, we have something to look forward to.










Bring home a real center that can block and rebound.










But to hell with that, lets kick their ***, and take back this series!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Great game thread. Hopefully you did the trick. Because the Bulls need more luck than a Lucky-Charm cereal box.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

This'll do, but someone needs to add in all the extra stuff (stats, matchups, and whatnot). I'll sticky it tomorrow or Wednesday...


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm not adding the video. Someone else can try it this time.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

The motto for the series: Have some faith!

When you no longer have faith in yourself how can you expect the team to!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

step said:


> The motto for the series: Have some faith!
> 
> When you no longer have faith in yourself how can you expect the team to!


Through a miracle.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XM5jALr_-gs"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XM5jALr_-gs" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Victory shall be served Chicago style*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

And, keeping with what Mebarak started...

We'll play this one with lots of










And we'll make lots of










And in the end we'll be










(or defense, scoring, smart play, and all around good basketball)


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Some stats from NBA.COM:

<TABLE id=statsAtaGlance cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=262 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=121> </TD><TD width=66></TD><TD width=66></TD></TR><TR><TD>*Team Rosters:*</TD><TD align=middle>Roster</TD><TD align=middle>Roster</TD></TR><TR><TD>*PPG:*</TD><TD align=middle>98.5</TD><TD align=middle>92.5</TD></TR><TR><TD>*OPP PPG:*</TD><TD align=middle>84.7</TD><TD align=middle>93.0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*FG%:*</TD><TD align=middle>.460</TD><TD align=middle>.423</TD></TR><TR><TD>*OPP FG%:*</TD><TD align=middle>.432</TD><TD align=middle>.458</TD></TR><TR><TD>*RPG:*</TD><TD align=middle>43.0</TD><TD align=middle>39.7</TD></TR><TR><TD>*OPP RPG:*</TD><TD align=middle>38.2</TD><TD align=middle>40.3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD class=subMatchUp colSpan=3>*Stats at a Glance*</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD class=sched colSpan=3></TD></TR><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=235> </TD><TD width=5> at </TD><TD width=235> </TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule </TD><TD width=5> </TD><TD width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD> 
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=1 width=235 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=dddddd colSpan=2>*Detroit Pistons - Regular Season*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=80>*Record:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=155>53 - 29 ( .646) </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=80>*Standings:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=155>First, Central </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=80>*At Home:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=155>26 - 15 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=80>*On Road:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=155>27 - 14 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=80>*Last 10: *</TD><TD class=dddddd width=155>7 - 3 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=80>*Streak:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=155>W 2 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=1 width=235 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=dddddd colSpan=2>*Chicago Bulls - Regular Season*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=80>*Record:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=155>49 - 33 ( .598) </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=80>*Standings:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=155>Third, Central </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=80>*At Home:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=155>31 - 10 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=80>*On Road:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=155>18 - 23 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=80>*Last 10: *</TD><TD class=dddddd width=155>7 - 3 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=80>*Streak:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=155>L 1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2> 
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=1 width=235 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4>Playoffs </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*PPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>98.5 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>*Opp PPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>84.7 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*FG%:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>.460 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>*Opp FG%:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>.432 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*RPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>43.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>*Opp RPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>38.2 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=1 width=235 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4>Regular Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*PPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>96.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>*Opp PPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>91.8 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*FG%:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>.454 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>*Opp FG%:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>.445 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*RPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>40.5 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>*Opp RPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>41.2 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=1 width=235 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4>Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*PPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>94.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>*Opp PPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>92.2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*FG%:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>.473 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>*Opp FG%:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>.432 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*RPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>39.4 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>*Opp RPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>45.6 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=1 width=235 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4>Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*PPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>93.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>*Opp PPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>90.5 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*FG%:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>.453 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>*Opp FG%:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>.458 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*RPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>38.4 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>*Opp RPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>42.7 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=1 width=235 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4>Playoffs </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*PPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>92.5 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>*Opp PPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>93.0 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*FG%:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>.423 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>*Opp FG%:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>.458 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*RPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>39.7 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>*Opp RPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>40.3 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=1 width=235 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4>Regular Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*PPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>98.8 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>*Opp PPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>93.8 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*FG%:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>.457 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>*Opp FG%:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>.435 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*RPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>43.7 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>*Opp RPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>40.9 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=1 width=235 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4>Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*PPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>97.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>*Opp PPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>85.4 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*FG%:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>.458 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>*Opp FG%:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>.400 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*RPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>44.4 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>*Opp RPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>41.2 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=1 width=235 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4>Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*PPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>99.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>*Opp PPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>87.9 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*FG%:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>.462 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>*Opp FG%:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>.411 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=60>*RPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=65>44.3 </TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>*Opp RPG:*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=50>40.0 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> Back to Top <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2> 
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=1 width=235 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=dddddd width=475 colSpan=5>*Playoff Stats*</TD><TR><TD class=dddddd width=115>*Player*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=30>*G*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=30>*PPG*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=30>*RPG*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=30>*APG*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Billups, C. </TD><TD class=dddddd>6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>20.5 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>7.0 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Hamilton, R. </TD><TD class=dddddd>6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>19.5 </TD><TD class=dddddd>4.3 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.8 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Prince, T. </TD><TD class=dddddd>6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>17.3 </TD><TD class=dddddd>6.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.5 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Wallace, R. </TD><TD class=dddddd>6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>14.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>7.3 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.3 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Webber, C. </TD><TD class=dddddd>6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>12.5 </TD><TD class=dddddd>7.5 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.8 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>McDyess, A. </TD><TD class=dddddd>6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>5.5 </TD><TD class=dddddd>9.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Maxiell, J. </TD><TD class=dddddd>4 </TD><TD class=dddddd>4.5 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.8 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.0 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Delfino, C. </TD><TD class=dddddd>6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>4.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.7 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Murray, R. </TD><TD class=dddddd>5 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.0 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Hunter, L. </TD><TD class=dddddd>4 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.8 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.3 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.5 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Davis, D. </TD><TD class=dddddd>5 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.2 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=1 width=235 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=dddddd width=475 colSpan=5>*Playoff Stats*</TD><TR><TD class=dddddd width=115>*Player*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=30>*G*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=30>*PPG*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=30>*RPG*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=30>*APG*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Deng, L. </TD><TD class=dddddd>6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>23.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>8.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Gordon, B. </TD><TD class=dddddd>6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>20.3 </TD><TD class=dddddd>4.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>4.5 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Nocioni, A. </TD><TD class=dddddd>6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>10.3 </TD><TD class=dddddd>4.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.3 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Hinrich, K. </TD><TD class=dddddd>6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>10.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>5.7 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Wallace, B. </TD><TD class=dddddd>6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>9.8 </TD><TD class=dddddd>9.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Brown, P. </TD><TD class=dddddd>6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>5.3 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.5 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.0 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Thomas, T. </TD><TD class=dddddd>6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>4.5 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.7 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Sefolosha, T. </TD><TD class=dddddd>6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>4.3 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.3 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.0 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Duhon, C. </TD><TD class=dddddd>6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.5 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.3 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Sweetney, M. </TD><TD class=dddddd>1 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.0 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Allen, M. </TD><TD class=dddddd>4 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.8 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.3 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Griffin, A. </TD><TD class=dddddd>2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.0 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2> 
</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=1 width=235 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=dddddd width=475 colSpan=5>*Regular Season Stats*</TD><TR><TD class=dddddd width=115>*Player*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=30>*G*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=30>*PPG*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=30>*RPG*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=30>*APG*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Hamilton, R. </TD><TD class=dddddd>75 </TD><TD class=dddddd>19.8 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.8 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.8 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Billups, C. </TD><TD class=dddddd>70 </TD><TD class=dddddd>17.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.4 </TD><TD class=dddddd>7.2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Prince, T. </TD><TD class=dddddd>82 </TD><TD class=dddddd>14.3 </TD><TD class=dddddd>5.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.8 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Wallace, R. </TD><TD class=dddddd>75 </TD><TD class=dddddd>12.3 </TD><TD class=dddddd>7.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.7 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Webber, C. </TD><TD class=dddddd>61 </TD><TD class=dddddd>11.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>7.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>McDyess, A. </TD><TD class=dddddd>82 </TD><TD class=dddddd>8.1 </TD><TD class=dddddd>6.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.9 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Murray, R. </TD><TD class=dddddd>69 </TD><TD class=dddddd>6.7 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.7 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Johnson, A. </TD><TD class=dddddd>8 </TD><TD class=dddddd>5.9 </TD><TD class=dddddd>4.6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.4 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Mohammed, N. </TD><TD class=dddddd>51 </TD><TD class=dddddd>5.6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>4.5 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Delfino, C. </TD><TD class=dddddd>82 </TD><TD class=dddddd>5.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Maxiell, J. </TD><TD class=dddddd>67 </TD><TD class=dddddd>5.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.8 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Hunter, L. </TD><TD class=dddddd>52 </TD><TD class=dddddd>4.9 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.9 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.8 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Davis, D. </TD><TD class=dddddd>46 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.8 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.3 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Blalock, W. </TD><TD class=dddddd>14 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.8 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.1 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.2 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Dupree, R. </TD><TD class=dddddd>19 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.3 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.9 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.3 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=235><TBODY><TR><TD width=80>*Head Coach:*</TD><TD>Flip Saunders </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=1 width=235 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=dddddd width=475 colSpan=5>*Regular Season Stats*</TD><TR><TD class=dddddd width=115>*Player*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=30>*G*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=30>*PPG*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=30>*RPG*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=30>*APG*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Gordon, B. </TD><TD class=dddddd>82 </TD><TD class=dddddd>21.4 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.1 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.6 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Deng, L. </TD><TD class=dddddd>82 </TD><TD class=dddddd>18.8 </TD><TD class=dddddd>7.1 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.5 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Hinrich, K. </TD><TD class=dddddd>80 </TD><TD class=dddddd>16.6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.4 </TD><TD class=dddddd>6.3 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Nocioni, A. </TD><TD class=dddddd>53 </TD><TD class=dddddd>14.1 </TD><TD class=dddddd>5.7 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Duhon, C. </TD><TD class=dddddd>78 </TD><TD class=dddddd>7.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>4.0 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Wallace, B. </TD><TD class=dddddd>77 </TD><TD class=dddddd>6.4 </TD><TD class=dddddd>10.7 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.4 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Brown, P. </TD><TD class=dddddd>72 </TD><TD class=dddddd>6.1 </TD><TD class=dddddd>4.8 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.7 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Thomas, T. </TD><TD class=dddddd>72 </TD><TD class=dddddd>5.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.7 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.6 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Allen, M. </TD><TD class=dddddd>60 </TD><TD class=dddddd>4.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.3 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Sefolosha, T. </TD><TD class=dddddd>71 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.8 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Sweetney, M. </TD><TD class=dddddd>48 </TD><TD class=dddddd>3.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.5 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.6 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Griffin, A. </TD><TD class=dddddd>54 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.5 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.1 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Khryapa, V. </TD><TD class=dddddd>33 </TD><TD class=dddddd>2.2 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.7 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.6 </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>Barrett, A. </TD><TD class=dddddd>6 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.3 </TD><TD class=dddddd>0.8 </TD><TD class=dddddd>1.2 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=235><TBODY><TR><TD width=80>*Head Coach:*</TD><TD>Scott Skiles </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=1 width=475 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=dddddd colSpan=5>*Series Update*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd width=125>*Game, Date*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>*Home*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=60>*Vis*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=130>*Series*</TD><TD class=dddddd width=100>*Info.*</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>1, Sat., May. 05 </TD><TD class=dddddd>DET, 95 </TD><TD class=dddddd>CHI, 69 </TD><TD class=dddddd>Detroit 1-0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>Box Score Recap </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>2, Mon., May. 07 </TD><TD class=dddddd>DET, 108 </TD><TD class=dddddd>CHI, 87 </TD><TD class=dddddd>Detroit 2-0 </TD><TD class=dddddd>Box Score Recap </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>3, Thu., May. 10 </TD><TD class=dddddd>CHI </TD><TD class=dddddd>DET </TD><TD class=dddddd></TD><TD class=dddddd>Conf. Semifinals </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>4, Sun., May. 13 </TD><TD class=dddddd>CHI </TD><TD class=dddddd>DET </TD><TD class=dddddd></TD><TD class=dddddd>Conf. Semifinals </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>5, Tue., May. 15 </TD><TD class=dddddd>DET </TD><TD class=dddddd>CHI </TD><TD class=dddddd></TD><TD class=dddddd>if necessary </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>6, Thu., May. 17 </TD><TD class=dddddd>CHI </TD><TD class=dddddd>DET </TD><TD class=dddddd></TD><TD class=dddddd>if necessary </TD></TR><TR><TD class=dddddd>7, Mon., May. 21 </TD><TD class=dddddd>DET </TD><TD class=dddddd>CHI </TD><TD class=dddddd></TD><TD class=dddddd>if necessary </TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5>*Full Playoffs Schedule*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

We Will Win


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

'Biggest game of season'



> The NBA's playoff slogan is ''Win or go home.''
> 
> And even though the earliest the Bulls could be sent packing by the Detroit Pistons in the best-of-seven Eastern Conference semifinals is Sunday, they face a must-win situation in Game 3 tonight (8, ESPN, Comcast SportsNet, 105.9-FM).
> 
> ...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls need to show up at some point in this series, it'd be nice to see some fight in these dogs.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Has Ben Wallace given up??????

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...llsbits,1,153233.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

_As he did several times in the regular season, Ben Wallace skipped practice as a precaution with a sore back. More uncharacteristically, Wallace declined to speak with reporters for the second straight day._


----------



## Nu_Omega (Nov 27, 2006)

bullybullz said:


> Has Ben Wallace given up??????
> 
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...llsbits,1,153233.story?coll=cs-home-headlines
> 
> _As he did several times in the regular season, Ben Wallace skipped practice as a precaution with a sore back. More uncharacteristically, Wallace declined to speak with reporters for the second straight day._


No he hasn't. He's gonna bottle up his frustration and use it as motivation for game 3.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Nu_Omega said:


> No he hasn't. He's gonna bottle up his frustration and use it as motivation for game 3.


Well, he certainly hasn't the first two games. I'd say he has given up this season.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

bullybullz said:


> Has Ben Wallace given up??????
> 
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...llsbits,1,153233.story?coll=cs-home-headlines
> 
> _As he did several times in the regular season, Ben Wallace skipped practice as a precaution with a sore back. More uncharacteristically, Wallace declined to speak with reporters for the second straight day._


What a loser. Big Ben is turning into Big Chump now. Now, not only do we have a Du Chump, but we also have a Big Chump to go along with it. GrEaT!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table width="100%"><tbody><tr><td width="90%">*Bulls seek answers at home<!-- google_ad_section_end -->* 
<!-- / icon and title --> </td> <td align="right" width="10%"> <!-- Show warned sign --> <!-- End of show warned sign --> </td> </tr></tbody></table> <hr style="" size="1"> <!-- message --> <!-- google_ad_section_start -->
By PA SportsTicker

The Chicago Bulls cleared a hurdle when they swept the defending
champion Miami Heat in the first round of the NBA playoffs.
However, they appear to have no answers for the top-seeded
Detroit Pistons.

The Bulls will host Game Three of the Eastern Conference
semifinal series on Thursday after losing the first two games in
Detroit by an average of 23.5 points.

The main problem for the Bulls has been the difference between
the backcourts. Guards Chauncey Billups and Richard Hamilton of
the Pistons have outscored Kirk Hinrich and Ben Gordon, 78-37,
in the first two games.

"You have to give a lot of credit to the Pistons defense,"
Gordon said. "They have long arms and they have really quick
athletes."

Gordon averaged 25.5 points in the four-game sweep of the Heat,
but has made just 5-of-16 shots in two games against the
Pistons.

Hinrich missed all seven of his shots and finished with just two
points in the Bulls' 108-87 loss at Detroit in Game Two on
Monday.

"We're upset and angry with the way we've played," Hinrich said.

The Bulls shot 33 percent in Game One and 34 percent in Game
Two.

Along with the backcourt discrepancy, the Pistons have also
outrebounded Chicago, 97-68.

Center Ben Wallace, who left Detroit to sign a four-year, $60
million contract with the Bulls last summer, is averaging just
5.5 rebounds in the first two games, three below his season
average.

Only 12 NBA teams have won a best-of-seven series after dropping
the first two games.

Game Four is Sunday at Chicago.

The other Eastern Conference semifinal series between the
second-seeded Cleveland Cavaliers and sixth-seeded New Jersey
Nets will resume on Saturday. The Cavaliers won the first two
games at home.

The fourth-seeded Utah Jazz took a 2-0 lead over the
eighth-seeded Golden State Warriors in their Western Conference
semifinal series with a 127-117 overtime victory on Wednesday
night.

The series shifts to Golden State on Friday. The Warriors
became the first eighth-seeded team to beat a top-seeded team in
a best-of-seven series, eliminating the Dallas Mavericks
(67-15) in the first round.

The second-seeded Phoenix Suns and third-seeded San Antonio
Spurs will play Game Three on Saturday night after splitting the
first two games in Phoenix.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Skiles is not dumb enough to not make adjustments and we will shoot better, we are winning tonight


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I wonder how many congratulatory hugs Ben Wallace will give out if (and it's likely) we lose this series.

Sure he was the only one that played well last game, but his points came from Detroit making him score versus the rest of the team. Ben Wallace has done jack in my book THIS series. I don't see a defensive intimdiator or great rebounder. By that I mean the key stops, momentum changing plays. The plays he used to make in Detroit. He did great for us in Miami since it was Shaq vs Ben. But I've felt throughout the year, he just can't get that intensity level against his boys, and by boys, I mean Detroit.

The first half of the first quarter will be enough to say if we are going to hang around with Detroit or not. 

I don't know what to expect. After the first two losses, I can't put faith into this team for tonight. Deep down, I think we could win tonight, but logically I don't see it happening.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

theanimal23 said:


> I wonder how many congratulatory hugs Ben Wallace will give out if (and it's likely) we lose this series.
> 
> Sure he was the only one that played well last game, but his points came from Detroit making him score versus the rest of the team. Ben Wallace has done jack in my book THIS series. I don't see a defensive intimdiator or great rebounder. By that I mean the key stops, momentum changing plays. The plays he used to make in Detroit. He did great for us in Miami since it was Shaq vs Ben. But I've felt throughout the year, he just can't get that intensity level against his boys, and by boys, I mean Detroit.
> 
> ...


I agree. I thought 'Big Ben' would turn it up in the playoffs but he is playing worse than in the regular season. Maybe he is too nice that he doesn't want to beat Detroit.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'd bench Ben Wallace, and start Tyrus tonight.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

Time to change things up so I'm posting in the game thread.

The Bulls need to come out and punch Detroit in the mouth (figuratively) from the opening tip and keep punching all game long. If Detroit weathers the first wave of home-court emotion and senses a wounded animal it's over, done, time to root for lottery balls. Skiles might have to go nuts and get kicked out to fire up the team and crowd. It's time for some blood (or piston oil) on the horns!

Anyone remember last series when Wallace took 50 elbows from Shaq for us? I, for one, am willing to let him rest a sore back without piling on. Especially since he's been playing one-on-two down low for a good portion of the first 2 games. Sheesh.


GO BULLS!


----------



## souleater (Apr 21, 2007)

games 3 and 4 are live here in my country cyprus,when they show bulls games here we always win,just for the record


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

I think the Bulls win tonight! That's a given. I am pretty sure they loose on Sunday meaning they go down 3-1.

Here's the thing though. I followed the Red Sox the year they won the World Series and they were owned by The Yankees for the first 3 games of the ALCS, especially game 3 (they lost 17-9 or something like that). A lot of people thought they had NO chance to win even one game, let alone the series and we all know what happened, HISTORY.

So I am firmly believing that at any time this Bulls team can get hot and stay hot shooting wise, and that's really all they need to do to win. The question is were the first 2 games an aberration, a slump, or not. I say NOT.

Go Bulls!!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Cyanobacteria said:


> Anyone remember last series when Wallace took 50 elbows from Shaq for us? I, for one, am willing to let him rest a sore back without piling on. Especially since he's been playing one-on-two down low for a good portion of the first 2 games. Sheesh.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I gotta agree w/ Cyanobacteria (Biology major, I take it?) on this one. Big Ben has been fighting hard in the paint this entire postseason.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hodges said:


> Cyanobacteria said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone remember last series when Wallace took 50 elbows from Shaq for us? I, for one, am willing to let him rest a sore back without piling on. Especially since he's been playing one-on-two down low for a good portion of the first 2 games. Sheesh.
> ...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

LOL at Zo getting irritated on ESPN. Everyone keeps talking about how the Bulls really aren't that good of a team, and Zo is trying to act like the Bulls are real good, and that they can easily come back and beat the Pistons. (yeah I said it, lets get this thing heated tonight).


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm really curious as to why this game starts so late????? Is a 9pm start normal?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

darlets said:


> I'm really curious as to why this game starts so late????? Is a 9pm start normal?


Maybe 30 minutes later than normal, no? More time for the introductions...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

darlets said:


> I'm really curious as to why this game starts so late????? Is a 9pm start normal?


Its because there is only one game tonight.

When there is one game, it will always start at 8. 

If there was two games, it would be one starting at 7, and the other 9:30. Or 6 (if its the Nets) and 8:30 (in San Antonio/HOuston).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TYRUS STARTING TONIGHT.

Ben "I Don't Care" Wallace showed up late for the game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ben Wallace showed up late for the game. His excuse? "Traffic." Announcers asked him if he expected to be fined or even start.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Interesting response in the booth. Stephen A. Smith calls Wallace not starting "tragic." But the players, 'Zo Morning and Greg Anthony, both believe he should be benched.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Benedict Wallace
*


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Ben Wallace showed up late for the game. His excuse? "Traffic." Announcers asked him if he expected to be fined or even start.


I saw that too. Then when Shootaround went to commercial they showed Ben Wallace talking to Chauncey like he was telling him all about how stupid the Bulls' rules are since he wont be starting. 

I don't appreciate Ben fraternizing with the enemy like this, especially right before tip.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

do we really think skiles will bench ben wallace tonight? 

i'm stunned.

greg anthony thinks they should bench him.

ben should play very very angry tonight.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ugh...something about seeing Nocioni constantly missing jumpshots and layups during the pregame shootaround doesn't sit well with me.

I don't want to see Duhon tonight.

I'd start:

PG-Kirk Hinrich
SG-Ben Gordon
SF-Luol Deng
PF-PJ Brown
C- Tyrus Thomas

Brown will probably pick up 2 fouls in the first 5 minutes. Then Ben Wallace comes in.

Only Thabo and Nocioni come off the bench. If Wallace and Nocioni come up short, give Thabo all of Noc' bench minutes, and give Sweetney Wallace's minutes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Let's go Bulls!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Quick start a MUST. Gotta get this crowd going early.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks like Wallace IS starting.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

of course wallace is starting. i can't believe anyone would think he wouldn't.

haters.


:cowboy:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ugh. Shaky start.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well we start out 0-3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls steal

Hinrich travels.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

0-4. All easy shots.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We look nervous.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng blocks billups. 

Wallace blocks deng


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls continue to miss.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton scores 2-0 9:45


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

reverse layup by Gordon 2-2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich fouls away from the ball.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This UC crowd isn't gonna do jack by themselves. We'll have to start playing well soon.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben is taking some subtle shots at Chauncey Billups, juts shoving him in a crowd and stuff like that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

sheed scores. 

Sheed blocks deng. 

Billups travels


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon fouled by Sheed. 

FTA Good 
FTA good 

We are shooting 14%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Webber travels.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another sad offensive start.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown misses

Sheed scores 6-4


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kirk's playing like crap, time for Thabo!~


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon misses Wallace dunks in the miss


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores bulls lead 8-6


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed scores 8-8


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon hits 10-8


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Whats with the umm...."no foul" foul calls on Gordon this series?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon called for a foul. 

TO 5:15 10-8 Bulls

Det 36% Bulls 31%


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Quick thoughts...

- In the spirit of Borat. It looks like Kirk Hinrich came to play tonight not. 0-3 with 2 TOs and another almost TO.

- Please take out PJ Brown. Can't do anything out there right now. Sheed is abusing him. At least Tyrus would use his athelticism to cause Sheed a little more trouble.

- Gordon, Deng, and Wallace (no suprise) look like they decided to stop *****footing around.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon has to stay out of foul trouble. He HAS to stay on the floor for 40 mins.. 

That is going to be the key. I really hope Skiles uses Thabo alot more..


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

So far, I like what I've seen this quarter. Our team has good body language, we're playing top notch defense, Ben and Luol are being aggressive, and the only points we've given up are some 20 foot fadeaway jumpers from Sheed that couldn't be stopped.

All this team needs is to hit some shots and build some confidence.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups posts up Gordon and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT siting! Gets nice ovation


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

alley oop to TT for a dunk! That was quick

Prince scores


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Awful goaltending call.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich finally scores

14-12

Billups is blocked !!! Oh goal tending on TT


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores! 16-14


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

this has the feel of a playoff game so far


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT is blocked


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton with the layup 16-16


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Travel on Rip

TO 16-16

Bulls 37% 
Det 50%


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

So this is what it's like to be tied or have a 2 point lead!


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Tyrus is gettin' ill with the competitiion.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're still looking unsure on offense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> So this is what it's like to be tied or have a 2 point lead!


yeah! feels good so far. Beats getting beat by 20+ points.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Its good to see that the Bulls have finally realized they are still in the playoffs and not away on an early holiday like the past few seasons.

I definitly like the intensity.. but can they keep it up for the whole game, because we need to.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed misses one


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich scores.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Foul? TT


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

No jersey tonight, we'll see how that works out. Rasheed Wallace is darn good, but otherwise I think we can handle everyone else they've got if we play to our ability. Gordon needs to stay out there for the majority of the game and he needs to keep making shots...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton with the layup


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Dreadful home crowd. Feels like a regular season game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores. 20-18


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Refs are absolutely horrible.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Dreadful home crowd. Feels like a regular season game.


No kidding.

Who are these horrendous announcers? Is that actually Clark Kellogg? HORRIBLE.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of the quarter 20-18 Bulls


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

20-18 after the 1st quarter. Let's keep it up, go Bulls!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Detroit </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Prince</td> <td>12</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Wallace</td> <td>12</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>6</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Webber</td> <td>12</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td>  <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Billups</td> <td>12</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Hamilton</td> <td>11</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> W. Blalock</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Davis</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Delfino</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Dupree</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Hunter</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Johnson</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Maxiell</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. McDyess</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> N. Mohammed</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Murray</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>59</td> <td>9-20</td> <td>0-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3</td> <td>12</td> <td>6</td>  <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>18 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.450</td> <td>.000</td> <td>.000</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* None </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>11</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td>5</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>10</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>11</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>10</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Allen</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Andriuskevicius</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td>  <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Barrett</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Griffin</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> V. Khryapa</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Sweetney</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>50</td> <td>9-22</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>4</td> <td>12</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>20 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.409</td> <td>.000</td> <td>1.000</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* None</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

We won the 1st quarter!!!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow Great Start. 

I'm not sure if that was a foul on Tyrus. It was definitely a block. I want to see more of this kid throughout the game. Keep being aggressive Kirk and Ben. We need the ball in your hands and drive n dish. Drive to the hoop BG7 and draw some fouls.

We're playing with more energy and we are rebounding. Gotta watch some plays that almost lead to turnovers but don't due to a kick ball, etc.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

chibul said:


> No kidding.
> 
> Who are these horrendous announcers? Is that actually Clark Kellogg? HORRIBLE.


I thought it was Mark Jackson?

I was wondering the same thing. Who are the announcers tonight?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

ESPN has such bad camera angles


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tyrus still can't finish a shot in the paint unless it's a dunk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT misses a shot down low


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> I thought it was Mark Jackson?
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. Who are the announcers tonight?


He's so bad, I love it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> I thought it was Mark Jackson?
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. Who are the announcers tonight?


Mike Breen and Mark Jackson.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thabo passes to brown, Sheed fouls PJ


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow deng bricks a long jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton scores 20-20


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hinrich with the layup 22-20


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Loul has had a handful of open midrange jumpers he usually makes, his got to make those.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Pistons don't look so invincible when they're not making all of those threes. Thabo with a nice behind the back move before he gets fouled there...


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Sefolosha showing the skillz on a behind the back drive to the basket.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton fouls Thabo on the fast break. 
FTA no good
FTA no good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hunter travels.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We DON'T look good....at all. Our offense still sucks and so does the crowd.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince scores 22-22


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

We've gotten good looks at the basket this quarter, but they're not falling. 

Come on guys, keep the confidence!


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Mike Breen and Mark Jackson.


They're horrible...probably the worst announcers I've heard in a long time.

ESPN only has one good crew, and that's Tirico/Brown.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

truebluefan said:


> Hamilton fouls Thabo on the fast break.
> FTA no good
> FTA no good


Pretty sad to have a guard that shoots around 50% from the FT line, that's like Shaq


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

This game shows just how much better Tyrus will become if he works on his midrange jumper before working on his post moves, since he doesn't have the bulk now anyways. With the good jump shooters that we have, things will open up for Tyrus. Tonight his already had like 3 open mid range jumpers, and his missed them all. 

His got to work on that jumper this summer with Deng. Go to Britian with Deng if need be..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown with the layup over Webber


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyrus' j's look good, but are not going in.

Sad thing is, we are plyaing very well and only up by 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace blocks hamilton


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we are back down to 35%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Noc misses a 3 Wllace slams in the rebound.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rip scores

Brown hits the jumper


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

28-24 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon scores! TO Pistons. 30-24


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

PJ Brown is unstoppable.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich making some silly passes, luckily not turning it over at least. We're playing solid right now, but I'd like it if we were scoring some more...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Is this the first time we've forced them to take a timeout?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Refs are mostly letting them play. just 4 FTA all game so far.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Refs are mostly letting them play. just 4 FTA all game so far.


Good. Let them play like men.

Big Ben looking good


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups dribbles ball out of bounds


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Why the **** is Gordon falling forward every time he goes up for a jumper?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are limiting Det to one shot. Gordon for two. 32-24


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

hamilton for two.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown hits the jumper.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni for 3!!! 37-26 Time out!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

P.J.'s been very steady with that jumper tonight. 6 pts and 5 rebs right now...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc for 3!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

About time Noc hits a jumper.
Nice little run here, gotta keep the energy up.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

No-ci-oni!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

D looking good but Pistons are clanking shots they were making in their house. That's what the road does. You just don't shoot with that level of confidence and comfort.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 44% Det 36%. 

Bulls 23 rebounds 6 offensive
Det 21 4 offensive


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Marty Andrews sighting (giving Noc a high-five after the Pistons timeout); Bulls are playing well, we've got to keep it up...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That's why I never feel comfortable when BG goes in the lane. He never seems sure of what to do.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Holy **** what's gotten into PJ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good defense!! 

Deng fouled hard by Delpino. 

FTA good 
FTA good 39-26


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls steal, Gordon loses ball but bulls ball.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

BG draws the contact from Maxiell and gets two shots...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Maxiell fouls Gordon. 

FTA good 
FTA good 41-26


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Just like Skiles drew it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores in close! Wowee and is fouled
Maxiell with a foul

FTA good! 44-26


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng! Way to stick with it.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Somewhere here in the bay area, Golden State is having a good laugh at the combined offensive output of these teams. 


But we're winning. Cool. I'm studying for finals. Not cool.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

PJ Brown on the floor for the looseball!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton is fouled. Their first fta of the game

FTA good
FTA good 44-28


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

End of the first half. Held Detroit to 10 points that quarter


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Great defensive half. Mediocre O. Kirk has to calm down.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

We're very good at having these crazy situations with loose balls flying all over the place that I can't describe. In the end, Deng gets the layup and hits a FT to a chorus of Luuuuuuuuu from the crowd.

44-28 Bulls at the half.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

great hustle from everyone. welcome back bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Detroit </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Prince</td> <td>17</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Wallace</td> <td>16</td> <td>3-6</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>6</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Webber</td> <td>16</td> <td>0-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Billups</td> <td>18</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Hamilton</td> <td>24</td> <td>6-12</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>14 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. McDyess</td> <td>9</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Delfino</td> <td>5</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Maxiell</td> <td>1</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Hunter</td> <td>5</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>111</td> <td>13-39</td> <td>0-8</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>4</td> <td>22</td> <td>9</td> <td>8</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>6</td> <td>28 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.333</td> <td>.000</td> <td>1.000</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 2 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>17</td> <td>4-9</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3-3</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td>19</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>16</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3</td> <td>6</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>21</td> <td>4-9</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-4</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>20</td> <td>3-6</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>6</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>8</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td>7</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>112</td> <td>18-42</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>7-9</td> <td>7</td> <td>26</td> <td>7</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>5</td> <td>4</td> <td>44 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.429</td> <td>.333</td> <td>.778</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 2</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Much better from the Bulls, especially on the defensive end. Not bad offensively either. Hopefully we can keep it going in the 2nd half


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

They key has definitly been the hustle of our team. Our rebounding has been tenacious, and much needed. We're also picking up all the loose balls.

PJ Brown has been HUGE! So has Ben Wallace. The two old men have definitly been popping some blue pills.

Ben Gordon definitly has to keep himself out of foul trouble. Its a given that when he picks up 2 early fouls, his in deep sh*t for the rest of the game. His got to realize to be smarter on defense, and just sometimes contend with only putting a hand up and not flopping around so much.

Kirk has also been playing aggresive. Deng has also picked it up. I also liked Tyrus being there, but as i said earlier, he needs to work on that mid range and he'll be awesome next year.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon 12 Deng 11
Hamilton 14. 

Bulls 45% Det 33%


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Our D and energy was outstanding. We need to keep doing it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Detroit was just 4-18 in Q2. A LOT of open looks, nothing went in.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

gotta give props to old man brown. he came to play.

some kinda crazy "ball movement" tonight! 

i loved it when tyrus checked in and dunked it mere seconds later. kid has p..p..potential!

and jim gray is such a gossipy interviewer. is that just me? 

now we need to put the foot to the neck and 


*crush them right back*




this series is far from over.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Everyone who has played, has played well.

Ben and Kirk got to keep being aggressive. Tyrus played well. His jumpers were rimming out. PJ and Big Ben - Its like the Miami series again. Solid job. 

Deng - Good.

Noce had a 3, but I'm losing a lil confidence in him after the first two games.

Thabo played well too


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Detroit was just 4-18 in Q2. A LOT of open looks, nothing went in.


Not so easy being on the road...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

mizenkay said:


> gotta give props to old man brown. he came to play.
> 
> some kinda crazy "ball movement" tonight!
> 
> ...


I hate Jim Gray also. He is such a suck up to all the star players and quite frankly i just hate his face. 

I hope we blow them out tonight. If we win tonight, we're right back in this series.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I totally forgot about Duhon


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Im suprised noone has mentioned yet. But.. NO DUHON TONIGHT and we've got a 16 point lead. Concidence? 

I'll just leave it at that. More Thabo..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed scores to start second half


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Detroit was just 4-18 in Q2. A LOT of open looks, nothing went in.


Yeah and we didn't really score that much either. Like when someones clanking shots you'd expect to run up the score some but we scored 22 in the 2nd.

But we're up 16. So :clap:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng answers in close


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

.. and whats with these bad music choices of these nba playoff broadcasts!! Who chooses these music?! argh.. terrible.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng with the nice hook.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm loving this aggressive Ben Gordon. He did it vs Miami, and finally now in this series.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> .. and whats with these bad music choices of these nba playoff broadcasts!! Who chooses these music?! argh.. terrible.


Agreed, they love them some terrible music.

Mike Breen with an awful line about Noc being in the Tour de France next year as he rides the stationary bike. Good lord...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich misses layup, Wallace rebounds, and is fouled. 

FTA good 
FTA no good, bulls rebound

Gordon is fouled on layup attempt. 

FTA good 48-30
FTA good 49-30


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Webber is fouled by Brown. 

FTA no good
FTA no good Detroit rebounds

Prince for three


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls throw the ball away


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon fouls Billups. 

FTA good
FTA good 49-35


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

PJ has been huge so far tonight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace fouls on the rebound attempt


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown hits the jumper!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Some great ball handling from Kirk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses from the corner

Webber misses 0-5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon is fouled. Hamilton. 

FTA good
FTA good 53-35


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups fouled by Gordon, his third


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups hits a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for two after a wallace offensive rebound


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince scores in close


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown layup attempt went in and out.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince scores over Deng


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're back to standing around on O and going 1-on-1.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Here come the Pistons. We're getting kind of lazy on both sides of the ball. Need to get it going


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups scores over Hinrich 55-44. Time out


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

There goes BG falling down again. Yeesh.

Kirk with 8 pts, 9 rebs, and 6 asts so far...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

last 4 minutes of this quarter are huge


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

24 seconds on bulls. Wallace took the shot and it was blocked


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince scores.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our offense is so limited.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

yeeesh, lots of standing around. no more hustle.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon with an air ball. Pistons ball.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

And now a shot clock violation on the Bulls. Our offense needs to pull itself together against this zone, or else Detroit will get this score a lot closer than it is right now...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wallace air ball, Hamilton rebounds and scores in close


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Falling apart on offense, AGAIN.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon with the bad pass


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We had the big lead earlier but we never looked dominant like Detroit. It's ok, our Bulls know they love to blow leads in the 3rd Qtr. Det will be leading in no time.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

cannot let them back in. just keep it together boys. 

com. po. sure.

prince heating up.

gordon airball.

they've totally abandoned what was working in the second quarter.

****.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng misses layup

Prince dunks. TO


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

20 second timeout by Skiles as Prince gets the wide open layup. Good lord, it's 55-50 Bulls now...


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Awful offense. We're falling apart here


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

If the Bulls lose this one it's on Skiles. He should have switched the lineup five minutes ago when things got stagnate. Too attached to his starting lineup right now.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Did anyone else see this coming? B/c I did. The Bulls always do this. Always.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's the poop.

Billups drew 2 quick fouls on Gordon. Skiles switched Gordon onto Rip and Hinrich onto Billups. That was what turned the tide.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

It all started with the refs bogus calls on Gordon. Hirnich can't guard point guards as good as Gordon.

Why are we bringing in Nocioni when we need rebounding and defense? We should be bringing in Tyrus.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

[19:27] bbbpetey: what a turn around
[19:27] bbbDaBullz: maybe detroit's comin' back
[19:27] bbbDaBullz: we'll see
[19:33] bbbDaBullz: lead 11


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng stops the bleeding.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng scores to stop the bleeding


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Deng to Noce!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hamilton misses Prince tips it in. 

Nocioni for two


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni with the layup! 661-52


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh God. Can't have a turnover like that now. Inexcusable.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups for 3


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nocioni really does have to get it together. 

and there you go.

ok.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni's showing signs of getting his act together. We need him to come up big the rest of this series for us to have a chance...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls lose the ball. 

Mcdyess for 2


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Nocioni with the layup! 661-52


Detroit's never going to close that 609 point lead
:biggrin:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng blocked by Sheed. 24 seconds.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Detroit's so much more superior to us it's not even funny.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Detroit = Chicago of Game 3 vs Mia
Chicago = Mia


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wow. total loss of composure.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed hits a 3 at the buzzer. 61-60


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Oh lord. 61-60 after three quarters thanks to a Wallace three in the closing seconds.

We need to bring it in the 4th.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

****ing rasheed.

****.

*f.*

how is it a one point game. what is wrong with this picture?


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

From 19 point lead to 1.

Damn


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Detroit gets 32 points in the whole 1st half and then 32 in Q3

Stunning.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Detroit </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Prince</td> <td>30</td> <td>8-12</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>8</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>17 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Wallace</td> <td>29</td> <td>5-12</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>8</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>2</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Webber</td> <td>23</td> <td>0-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Billups</td> <td>30</td> <td>5-10</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>5</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>14 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Hamilton</td> <td>36</td> <td>7-14</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>16 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. McDyess</td> <td>17</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Hunter</td> <td>5</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Delfino</td> <td>5</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Maxiell</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>175</td> <td>26-61</td> <td>4-15</td> <td>4-6</td> <td>7</td> <td>29</td> <td>16</td> <td>8</td> <td>4</td> <td>8</td> <td>9</td> <td>60 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.426</td> <td>.267</td> <td>.667</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 5 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>28</td> <td>6-15</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3-3</td> <td>2</td> <td>6</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>15 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td>28</td> <td>4-7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>6</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>32</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>5</td> <td>9</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>33</td> <td>4-11</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>8-8</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>16 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>35</td> <td>4-9</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>9</td> <td>6</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>8</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td>9</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>176</td> <td>24-58</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>12-15</td> <td>11</td> <td>37</td> <td>11</td> <td>8</td> <td>3</td> <td>5</td> <td>8</td> <td>61 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.414</td> <td>.250</td> <td>.800</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 3</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Refs pulling for Detroit and should lose their jobs. Perhaps they're pissed at Hinrich for kneeing one of their own?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our offense is really incapable of getting a good shot off in the halfcourt if Detroit's playing serious D.


----------



## franky5183 (Jul 23, 2004)

I just can't believe our mental lapses. It's not even that they're more talented. Our mental breakdowns have got to stop, starting with Deng not helping off of Sheed at the last second.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Just some 3rd quarter observations.

Kirk Hirnich is too weak to guard Chauncey Billups, and doesn't have long arms like Gordon to frustrate Billups further.

The refs were making bogus calls against Gordon that forced the switch.

Ben Wallace isn't jumping, thus we're getting killed on the boards again.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ok, we need to answer their run. We won the first two quarters, they came back and won the 3rd. We need to win the 4th.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sheed's so nasty.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

the refs are just terrible right now.They in fact or just killing us i feel right now.Why because thier allowing the det piston to do whatever they want on D.If we had suck leeway we would be up big still.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

damn noc box someone out.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon misses.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mcdyess fouls on the rebound.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Refs pulling for Detroit and should lose their jobs. Perhaps they're pissed at Hinrich for kneeing one of their own?




right? and man, kirk really nailed that ref. wow.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

Detroit ratchets up the intensity. Our players play like children. Skiles is late with the timeouts. 3rd quarter in a nutshell.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni misses a 3


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man alive... I was keeping quiet during the game since we'd been blown out the last couple with me posting in the game threads.

But we get behind anyway so I might as well post. :angry:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed scores over Deng. 62-61 Det


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are now getting off one shot and no 2nd chances.

Pistons lead. Blows.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

seriously noc...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed just got his 5th block

Deng rebounds and scores


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Prince dunks and is fouled. 

FTA no good


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Noc bit bad on that only marginal fake by Prince. Terrible defense by him. And why hasn't Skiles made any damn changes? Is he baked or something?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Calls really not going our way.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

64-63 Detroit

Hinrich scores, bulls lead


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Photographers get these really funny pictures of skiles for some reason.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Gordon with an airball, but Deng converts. Prince just owned Noc. Prince has owned pretty much everyone.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups is blocked by Deng, Brown fouls trying to get a loose ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng is fouled before the shot. 

TO 65-64 Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Maybe Brown is just out of gas. He was pretty much carrying us in Q2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are 1-6 in threes. Been attacking the basket.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Man, PJ isn't taking any prisoners. He's playing like this is his last year and this is his last chance at winning the Finals.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

PJ Brown is a superior NBA player to Ben Wallace. He sets better picks, he has a jumpshot, he defends better.

Can't believe we're paying that bum 16 million dollars a year.

Not sure why we haven't seen Tyrus yet in a long time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls lose the ball.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Maxiell dunks


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

second pump fake that noc bits on. getting annoying.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown is blocked.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mcdyess fouls on the rebound attempt


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Where the hell is Tyrus?

Nocioni doesn't play any defense or rebound. I hate him.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Pistons in the penalty, two FTs for Deng now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hmilton fouls deng

FTA good
FTA no good bulls rebound B Wallace fouls


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I agree... it should be T-Time here... Tyrus can be a game changer. I can't believe they called that loose ball foul on wallace


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups with a 3


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon travels.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon with a stupid turnover right there, good god.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Turnovers for the half:
DET - 0
CHI - 9

Looking like a done tom turkey at this point, gotta snap out of this funk.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

At least we've learned not to give Sheed uncontested 3s any more.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Brown is fouled by McDyess. 

FTA no good
FTA good 69-67 Det


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We are done. Book it. This team is weak mentally.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

P.J. splits the FTs, Bulls down by two.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wow. first gordan now kirk with turnovers. body language is bad.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sheed for three Detroit up 5


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls throws ball away...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Or not. Jeez.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> At least we've learned not to give Sheed uncontested 3s any more.


oy


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I hope Sheed laughs soon. This team can't play worth ****. We had an 18 point lead.

Yeah we need experience, all that. But I think they should have enough experience from blowing so many leads throughout the year.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How many opportunities is Hinrich going to get to prove he can't guard Billups?

Hamilton lit him up in the first half, and no Billups is in the 2nd half. Guy is a terrible defender.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> We are done. Book it. This team is weak mentally.


Starts at the top. Lousy, lousy game from Skiles. Where were the timeouts in the 3rd? Where the hell was Tyrus Thomas when Detroit went into a zone? He's the guy that can sneak behind that zone or keep it honest and not cheating against penetration.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich just passed the ball to Billups there. Geez.

Can't keep turning the ball over, gotta get something resembling good offense going now...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Well... here comes the most important stretch in the young careers of Hinrich, Deng and Gordon respectively...


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Detroit is just too good for this current Bulls team. Simple as.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups scores. He cant miss.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

nobody is moving without the ball, isn't that Luol's thing?


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

Dornado said:


> nobody is moving without the ball, isn't that Luol's thing?


What is Kirk Hinrich waiting for? He has Rasheed Wallace on him. Shoot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich for 3


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Don't hold your breath expecting to see Tyrus. We're circling the wagons and playing the vets.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Detroit is killing hte clock every posession now.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

There's old P.J. Brown getting outworked inside. Fortunately, we have P.J.'s salary on the books, rather than that of a useful NBA player.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Don't hold your breath expecting to see Tyrus. We're circling the wagons and playing the vets.


you're right. and skiles messed up, he went with noc who couldn't box out or resist a pump fake. now it's too late and pj might be running out of gas.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

as a side note, Mark Jackson is terrible as color guy


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice Bail Out Foul Kirk


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mcdyess splits a pair

Brown at the line misses
FTA good 75-71


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Collier :grin:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

That new policy on technicals sure is being enforced.

4 point Detroit lead, Billups gets a bail-out foul call.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

Truly miserable officiating at this point.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups is fouled ont the shot attempt


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles yells out "Three!"


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

We needed a coach in this game. Not a robot who'll play the guys who have more years on the back of their basketball cards. When there was stagnation, take a shot at energy.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Cliff Pondexter said:


> There's old P.J. Brown getting outworked inside. Fortunately, we have P.J.'s salary on the books, rather than that of a useful NBA player.


Been wondering if we can extend his contract with a non-guaranteed year to trade him this summer. He'd be a hell of a lot more useful like that than he has been on the court.

I'm thinking about such things because, you know, this game is pretty much done.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

PJ Brown won't take any contract where he would be instant trade bait.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyrus didn't exactly light things up in his time in there.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

How many times have we been OWNED (blocked) tonight?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Billups fta good
FTA no good


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Well this team has blown a lot of leads this season. We needed this one. And we're not gonna get it.

This is awful. One of those sick feelings.

SICK FEELING GAMES(last 5 years)
2003 NLCS
#1 Ohio State vs #2 Michigan
Game 3 of the Eastern Conference Semifinals.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're so pathetically inferior to these guys it's just sad to watch. This series will be over in a few minutes. 

Looking fwd. to next season; Tyrus will to improve A LOT if we wanna take the next step and become a contender in the East. For now we're too limited offensively to do much.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gordon is blocked by Mcdyess


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Atleast PJ has been playing hard with alot of hustle, his just got obvious limitations to what he can do. 

But the biggest dissappoint of the Bulls has to be Gordon. He has shown he just doesn't have the physical capability or the smarts to create his own shots under pressure.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

24 seconds on Detroit


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

MikeDC said:


> Been wondering if we can extend his contract with a non-guaranteed year to trade him this summer. He'd be a hell of a lot more useful like that than he has been on the court.
> 
> I'm thinking about such things because, you know, this game is pretty much done.


Better yet, let's extend him for 3 years guaranteed. That way, in 3 years, when we're ready to contend, we can once again contemplate trading him for Pau Gasol. I'd like to go through that process every so often, just for fun.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> PJ Brown won't take any contract where he would be instant trade bait.


PJ Brown should be happy to get a contract. I expect it wouldn't involve him playing, just basically a retirement bonus.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can you say CHOKE JOB?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice FTs Noce. You just showed how much that first miss mentally affected you.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nocioni misses a fta
FTA no good.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

MikeDC said:


> PJ Brown should be happy to get a contract. I expect it wouldn't involve him playing, just basically a retirement bonus.


I thought that this year was his retirement bonus.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc misses BOTH FTs. Good god.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

time to get a score and fast. lets hope gordan can get a touch.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Atleast PJ has been playing hard with alot of hustle, his just got obvious limitations to what he can do.
> 
> But the biggest dissappoint of the Bulls has to be Gordon. He has shown he just doesn't have the physical capability or the smarts to create his own shots under pressure.


It's sure looking that way. Another couple years and he might have the experience to play the point full time and he'll be a different story. In the meantime he's making me wish we had a 6'6" guy.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

King Joseus said:


> Noc misses BOTH FTs. Good god.


Must be the plantar fascitis.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

This series reminds me of the Chicago and Miami series in the first round, but this time we're looking like Miami. 

The missed free throws from reliable free throw shooters have killed us.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

MikeDC said:


> PJ Brown should be happy to get a contract. I expect it wouldn't involve him playing, just basically a retirement bonus.


There should be a bunch of winking going on, where he does a S&T and retires.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Cliff Pondexter said:


> Better yet, let's extend him for 3 years guaranteed. That way, in 3 years, when we're ready to contend, we can once again contemplate trading him for Pau Gasol. I'd like to go through that process every so often, just for fun.


:laugh: or


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Game over


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The crazy thing is, we still have time to cause a miracle. Wishful thinking.. but thats all i have left after this dreadful game.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Can you say CHOKE JOB?


Why when pictures say a thousand words.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

El Chapu = El Sucku tonight


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni misses the wide open three. Eep.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice Job Bulls. Worked harder to lose this game than the last two


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

gj noc.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

Attention John Paxson: Your good character guys quit.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

Cliff Pondexter said:


> Attention John Paxson: Your good character guys quit.


they chocked


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Rasheed acting like he is an angel who doesn't committ fouls. If I was a Ref, I'd get sick of this crap from every player.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

now tyrus is in, that's cute


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

The Bulls pretty much screwed themselves the first 2 games by sucking so badly.


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

lol what an embarrassment. how many shots did we just miss in a row there? pitiful effort in the 2nd half


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

It's only fitting for us to miss _every_ single one of these desperation shots at the end.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Weak.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_what the **** was that?_


i am so terribly disappointed in this team tonight.

and in skiles. rode the starters way too long in the third. 


and yup, they choked.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Pax better start planning the offseason now.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I thought they just ran out of energy. Gordon played 45 minutes. Hinrich played 47 minutes. PJ Brown played 37.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

3-10 on free throws in the 4th quarter. And none of those attempts were by Ben Wallace. Pathetic. Almost impossibly pathetic.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Ben Gordon has to break his legs and gets some extensions on them. He totally played up to his GENTLE BEN nick..


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I really thought this team was made of sterner stuff. How awful.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Dornado said:


> now tyrus is in, that's cute


Go Figure. Didn't we need him as a game-changing factor possibly in the 3rd? Maybe just change momentum for two plays to get the guys back into the flow of things.

The only thing I'm looking forward to for next year is Tyrus' Development and hoping my dreams come true on May 22nd.

It's been a good season guys, but we are still two years away from being a serious team.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Two posessions ago, bulls musta missed 8 shots in a row

Team FG% went down 5% on that one series alone
:wahmbulance:


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls looked like kids. They froze up. I think this series really shows their limitations. Very disappointing.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

All depends on TT's improvement if we wanna take the next step and become something more than a middle of the pack EC team next year. Our offense was so badly exposed in this series it was nothing short of embarassing.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Dornado said:


> now tyrus is in, that's cute


Yeah, what's up with that? That's kind of a dill hole maneuver if you ask me.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Detroit </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Prince</td> <td>42</td> <td>9-16</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>4-5</td> <td>2</td> <td>11</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>23 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Wallace</td> <td>39</td> <td>7-18</td> <td>2-7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td>  <td>11</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>4</td> <td>16 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Webber</td> <td>23</td> <td>0-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Billups</td> <td>42</td> <td>7-17</td> <td>3-8</td> <td>4-6</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>7</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>21 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Hamilton</td> <td>45</td> <td>7-15</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>16 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. McDyess</td> <td>29</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>4</td> <td>9</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Hunter</td> <td>5</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Delfino</td> <td>5</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Maxiell</td> <td>2</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Murray</td> <td>2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>234</td> <td>32-81</td> <td>6-21</td> <td>11-17</td> <td>10</td> <td>43</td> <td>20</td> <td>8</td> <td>7</td> <td>10</td> <td>19</td> <td>81 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.395</td> <td>.286</td> <td>.647</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 9 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>40</td> <td>8-22</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>5-8</td> <td>5</td> <td>14</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>21 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td>37</td> <td>4-9</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>5</td> <td>10</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>39</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>6</td> <td>12</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>44</td> <td>4-16</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>8-8</td> <td>1</td> <td>6</td> <td>3</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>16 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>47</td> <td>6-15</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>11</td> <td>7</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>13 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>9</td> <td>1-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>4</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td>16</td> <td>3-7</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>236</td> <td>28-83</td> <td>2-13</td> <td>16-26</td> <td>22</td> <td>60</td> <td>12</td> <td>12</td> <td>3</td> <td>6</td> <td>17</td> <td>74 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.337</td> <td>.154</td> <td>.615</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 8</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Just sad.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Im going to question coaching in this game. Our guys had to be really tired at the end of the game, since Skiles did not use the bench at all in the second half.

Im starting to wonder if Skiles even knows how to beat a Zone?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I'm sick of Nocioni.. What the hell was he doing out there.. Missing those FTs... sad how I called him to miss both...


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

We thats it series over.No 1 comes back from 3-0.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! damit man,i pissed though,we should have had this game.The only thing good is that noc now become even cheaper come free agent time.Because his missed ft's where big,and that missed 3 late also was key.Dame,though we should have had this game,no excused,but where close,but we need that post player badly and it showed more then ever these last 3 games.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> All depends on TT's improvement if we wanna take the next step and become something more than a middle of the pack EC team next year. Our offense was so badly exposed in this series it was nothing short of embarassing.


Exactly. I only care for the following now till next year:
May 22nd
Tyrus and Thabo's development. Especially Tyrus'

Tyrus needs to show up next year and in a hurry if this team has any hope of going further. I'm not saying trade the core or anything, but they are limited if we do not get some serious upgrade in the front court. Tyrus, it's on you.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Lets not go making threads that it can happen (coming back from 3-0). This team doesn't have IT.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

I am not one to blame a loss or losses on any one person but I will say this.

This team has always been a humble team that knew it had a long way to go and basically went into Miami under-dogs, stayed humble and beat the trash out them.

I really think Nocioni's comment of "we are going to win" was out of character for this team and was the kind of motivation Detroit needed to light a fire under themselves and take it to The Bulls.

I think it's no coincidence that Noc has been a virutal no-show for this whole series. I still remember two years ago Rasheed doing whatever he wanted with Noc guarding him and just laughing right in his face as he took shots.

I always thought the guy was a very good player and really played well against Washington 2 years ago and I think he played well against Miami last year. I can't believe it's all his foot issues.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> I thought they just ran out of energy. Gordon played 45 minutes. Hinrich played 47 minutes. PJ Brown played 37.


skiles fault on this one. went with noc for most of big piston comeback. he couldn't defend or box out, missed every shot except for a fast break layup. pistons kept chipping away and the more that happened the more skiles shies away from his rooks. as a consequence everyone played too many minutes. thabo should've gotten some run to spell kirk and ben. tyrus rebounding would've been better than noc missing every thing.

season's not technically over, but tonight was a bad ending.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

BeZerker2008 said:


> Pax better start planning the offseason now.


He's about a year too late. Last summer would've been a good time to address weaknesses.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I really thought this team was made of sterner stuff. How awful.


they had LJS.

limp jib syndrome.

it's like a rash.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

A rash on the jib sounds unpleasant indeed. Much like the second half.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

One of the most pathetic displays in a big spot by any team I have followed in any sport. 

Thanks for wasting our time Bulls.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I can't really blame Skiles for overplaying the starters. If he takes them out and the Pistons go on a run (and they were going to go on one no matter what) then he looks just as bad.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> they had LJS.
> 
> limp jib syndrome.
> 
> it's like a rash.


But it hurts more.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

I've got game 4 tickets. Should I go? I don't feel like it now.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Looking fwd. to next season; Tyrus will to improve A LOT if we wanna take the next step and become a contender in the East. For now we're too limited offensively to do much.


I think alot of it rest with Deng and TT in terms of any dramatic improvement.
The one shining light in our 7 playoff games this year has been Dengs play surely. 

I can't really see Ben G, Kirk or Noc breaking out.

We're going to get a rookie who will probably have to be spoon fed minutes as the season goes on. 

Thabo will be better and a nice piece.

We're averaging 76 points for the series


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Anybody else hoping Skiles says "**** it" and throws out Duhon, Thabo, Khryapa, Tyrus, Malik for 48 minutes in Game 4.

This was pathetic. A low post scorer wouldn't have done jack. It's the easy answer. The Pistons are a better basketball team than we are. We shouldn't blow it up. Patience is a virtue, but tonight was appalling.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I hope we lose game 4. There is nothing to see from this series. We won't even take it to anywhere close to a game 7. I rather have a heart-stabbing loss where it forces to team to reevaulate their games and work harder to lose. There is no purpose of a "dignity" saving win. It's all crap. No point in taking pride in winning one game out of five where you get OWNED the rest of the series.

John Paxson, hire a big man coach this summer for Tyrus and NYK.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm watching the postgame, and they're talking about the Pistons zone. I just can't believe that they didn't run Thomas in there behind that zone -- to keep the baseline big men honest. That just seems like the ONLY thing that worked in Detroit. You have to exploit the things that work for you -- test the Pistons to see if they adjusted for that weakness. You never know: maybe they couldn't. After all, we never were able to adjust for Detroit's post-ups; maybe they wouldn't have been able to account for a 6'9" slippery, active player -- the most active player on the court.

And one more thing: I can't tell you how unimpressed I am by Kirk Hinrich -- not so much the ineffectiveness on both ends in this series, but the complete inability to register at all. He was invisible -- how a guy who spends half the shot clock dribbling can be invisible I don't know -- but somehow he did for the most of the post-season.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Or how about this team not being able to beat a zone all year.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Or how about this team not being able to beat a zone all year.


Skiles just said that the zone wasn't a problem. There were enough open shots. Hmm.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Cliff Pondexter said:


> I'm watching the postgame, and they're talking about the Pistons zone. I just can't believe that they didn't run Thomas in there behind that zone -- to keep the baseline big men honest. That just seems like the ONLY thing that worked in Detroit. You have to exploit the things that work for you -- test the Pistons to see if they adjusted for that weakness. You never know: maybe they couldn't. After all, we never were able to adjust for Detroit's post-ups; maybe they wouldn't have been able to account for a 6'9" slippery, active player -- the most active player on the court.
> 
> And one more thing: I can't tell you how unimpressed I am by Kirk Hinrich -- not so much the ineffectiveness on both ends in this series, but the complete inability to register at all. He was invisible -- how a guy who spends half the shot clock dribbling can be invisible I don't know -- but somehow he did for the most of the post-season.


I'm tellin' VincentVega on you.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

The absolute worst part of this night took place in the middle of the third quarter...

the Pistons stayed calm, and just played their game. once they started chipping away and got the lead down to about 10-11 points, you could see them looking at each other, and they just KNEW they were going to come back and win this game.

it was of course right around this same time the the Bulls reverted to their game 1 and 2, scared tentative nervous ineffective form. I had a bad feeling once the lead was chipped down to 7 points. and I knew it was over when Rasheed hit the three to end the 3rd.

definitely the biggest disappointment I've seen from this team all year. It just barely topped the NJ game at the end of the season.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> But it hurts more.


it festers. icky. 


ok. speaking of that...

skiles postgame...coming up on nba tv.

"thought we played better played hard. let up in 3rd and they took control. they got rythym and made shots. we couldn't find the bottom of the basket. zone bothered us. we struggled with handling the ball. got out of rythym.

chris duhon DNP-CD. that's it. (tough love!)

stuck with the "main guys" but hates to use that word. at sometime we've got to find out if were playing our best seven can we beat their best seven. once it got tight they turned it up and we weren't able to go with them.

skiles questions the questions about the zone. literally. doesn't think that's the problem. said detroit fed off our tentativeness.

hasn't given any thought to ben wallace's tardiness.

what about tyrus in the third. says tyrus is a peripheral player right now. wanted to have the main guys "decide it". maybe tyrus could've done something out there. (duh)

the main thing is to win the next game."




_and there you have it._


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> I'm tellin' VincentVega on you.


Thought that might be coming.

By the way, Skiles just said that he wanted to let his top players decide it, and Tyrus isn't in that group yet. Thought he owed it to those other guys. That's just crazy. And stupid. It's loyal, I guess, but my goodness . . . the goal is to win the game, right?

Now Kendall Gill is second-guessing it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

You can advance to the conference finals if you can snatch this pebble from my hand.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks Miz.

Tyrus is a rookie, that is enough for Skiles. Be happy we don't have Larry Brown. Tyrus and Thabo wouldn't have played in the regular season, let alone the post-season.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Blech, blech, blech. I'm going to Game 4, hopefully we'll at least win a game in this series...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

What was the purpose of embarrassingly sticking Ty out there with 8 seconds left?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Blech, blech, blech. I'm going to Game 4, hopefully we'll at least win a game in this series...


Which jersey?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I understand the faith in Noc based on his history, but Skiles could learn something from Nellie, who wasn't afraid to bench Al and Ellis against Dallas when they did nothing. I still love Noc and all, but at some point Skiles should have figured out that he just isn't helping. It's the playoffs. Even the regulars should be on a shorter leash if they suck the way Noc has.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

This is the first time I've ever considered the virtues of Mike Conley in this draft. I KNOW that's not right (abused on defense probably, too small again), but -- man -- we could use a guy to make some plays from that backcourt.


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I understand the faith in Noc based on his history, but Skiles could learn something from Nellie, who wasn't afraid to bench Al and Ellis against Dallas when they did nothing. I still love Noc and all, but at some point Skiles should have figured out that he just isn't helping. It's the playoffs. Even the regulars should be on a shorter leash if they suck the way Noc has.


Ding!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I like Gordon, and I'm not saying trade anyone on this team, but Pax should find out his value in this league.

Here's to the draft guys and hopefully Pax drafts a gem if we don't have a miracle/rigging.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> What was the purpose of embarrassingly sticking Ty out there with 8 seconds left?


to be a, what was it, a dill hole?

seriously. skiles just loses me sometimes.



deng says the loss really hurts. along with the standard "jib" speech about playing hard, blah, blah, blah...



it's the LJS, luol. maybe fred has an ointment or something.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Which jersey?


Well, the wearing no jersey tonight didn't do the trick, so I think I'm gonna go with the Deng on Sunday. At least if we lose I'll be wearing black...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Cliff Pondexter said:


> Thought that might be coming.
> 
> By the way, Skiles just said that he wanted to let his top players decide it, and Tyrus isn't in that group yet. Thought he owed it to those other guys. That's just crazy. And stupid. It's loyal, I guess, but my goodness . . . the goal is to win the game, right?
> 
> Now Kendall Gill is second-guessing it.


Surely there's some stat like PER/shoe size that proves Kirk had a great game.

Actually, he was terrific in the 1st half, and did have a double-double (power forward style) and 7 assists.

Both Bulls guards stunk it up shooting.

And at this point, I'm ready to call the Hinrich/Gordon backcourt experiment a failure. Trade one, pick either. It has to be done. We can't give up multiple inches at every position and 6" at one position on top of that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> What was the purpose of embarrassingly sticking Ty out there with 8 seconds left?


It was with 35 seconds left, a 3 posession game. Bulls were sure to get 2 more posessions. If Thomas had a putback score on any one of them, he was worth having in the game.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

theanimal23 said:


> I like Gordon, and I'm not saying trade anyone on this team, but Pax should find out his value in this league.
> 
> Here's to the draft guys and hopefully Pax drafts a gem if we don't have a miracle/rigging.



I'd check it out, I love BG and all but I don't know how many times I can take seeing BG try too much 1 on 1, driving to the paint, tripping & turning it over (especially with important possessions).


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't say this enough. Detroit basically took away every play we have in the play book and forced us to play iso ball. And we ended up shooting below 35% for 3 consecutive games. It's such a huge testament to how limited this team is offensively. The last 3 seasons we've heard so darn much abt the Bulls playing "unselfish" ball and playing the game "the right way" on offense. You know why? Because this team can't succeed playing any other way. 

The talent has to improve for the Bulls to the next step. I'm against making major trades involving our core guys because I fear becoming TERRIBLE again but I also can't see this team winning anything significant with the core we have right now barring TT becoming a superstar(which ain't happening any time soon). Prepare yourself for a few more seasons resembling this one.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I still love Noc and all, but at some point Skiles should have figured out that he just isn't helping.



Tyrus and Thabo weren't either, though. And someone, at least, had to come off the bench in the second half. And while we _could_ go the "Tyrus helped fine in game 2" route......Nocioni helped just fine in 50 prior games.

All year people have faulted Skiles for not playing his best players enough. Tonight, eh played nobody but his best players. They just didn't play well enough.

Meh. It's a process.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> to be a, what was it, a dill hole?
> 
> seriously. skiles just loses me sometimes.


Yeah, that's it.

In fairness he was actually put in with 35 seconds left, but it looked over to me at that point too.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Sham said:


> Tyrus and Thabo weren't either, though. And someone, at least, had to come off the bench in the second half. And while we _could_ go the "Tyrus helped fine in game 2" route......Nocioni helped just fine in 50 prior games.


And Noc had been useless in the first 2 games as well. At some point you make the adjustment - I'm not saying bench Noc forever, but if you give him his chance and he just isn't helping, you pull him. Tyrus did show something in game 2 and going to him in the 2nd half to force the Pistons to guard the baseline more might have done something.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Surely there's some stat like PER/shoe size that proves Kirk had a great game.
> 
> Actually, he was terrific in the 1st half, and did have a double-double (power forward style) and 7 assists.
> 
> ...


It hurts to say it, because I really like both players, but I think you could be right.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I will give Kirk _some_ credit for helping out on the defensive boards. Letting Rip in particular get all the long rebounds and loose balls was a big problem in games 1 and 2 and Kirk made the adjustment.

Too bad there were all kinds of other adjustments we didn't make.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I know we want to use the 9th pick on a Big man, but I don't like any big men outside of Oden and Horford. My X-Factors are Wright and Yi depending on Pax's view on workouts. 

Otherwise I'd fetch around the league to see what Gordon or Kirk plus 9th yield us. I like both and would prolly say I'm a bigger Gordon fan than Kirk, but I think Gordon would be the one who would have to go. I think his scoring is easier to replace versus the other things Kirk does. 

I know Thabo isn't ready to step in, but it sucks we don't have an expiring deal because I think we could land a big man with Gordon, 9th, and an expiring.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Sham said:


> Tyrus and Thabo weren't either, though. And someone, at least, had to come off the bench in the second half. And while we _could_ go the "Tyrus helped fine in game 2" route......Nocioni helped just fine in 50 prior games.
> 
> All year people have faulted Skiles for not playing his best players enough. Tonight, eh played nobody but his best players. They just didn't play well enough.
> 
> Meh. It's a process.


I largely agree with this. The Pistons paid a little attention to Tyrus tonight too, hence his 1-5 performance that had him on the bench in the second half.

I do wonder, however, if Skiles has some of these guys wound up too tight. No way to prove it of course, but this whole team seems like it's approached the series as if they'd just been asked to climb Mt. Everest naked while chained to a boulder. Whatever he did or didn't do to instill some confidence ought to be evaluated.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> And at this point, I'm ready to call the Hinrich/Gordon backcourt experiment a failure. Trade one, pick either. It has to be done. We can't give up multiple inches at every position and 6" at one position on top of that.


Exactly. I might have been in favor of the trade for Gasol if it involved Gordon or Hinrich, just not Deng. Although if you give up Hinrich who plays point? If you give up Gordon you loose allot of scoring. 

I was reading before this series started about how Paxson was building the Bulls in the same mold/image as the Piston, too bad it's a shorter at every position version.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm not saying blow up the team, but John Paxson better evaulate everything this offseason if we don't land in the top 3.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> I largely agree with this. The Pistons paid a little attention to Tyrus tonight too, hence his 1-5 performance that had him on the bench in the second half.
> 
> I do wonder, however, if Skiles has some of these guys wound up too tight. No way to prove it of course, but this whole team seems like it's approached the series as if they'd just been asked to climb Mt. Everest naked while chained to a boulder. Whatever he did or didn't do to instill some confidence ought to be evaluated.



I've thought that.....but then again, that's also conjecture. We can't know that. They sure didn't look too wound up vs Miami. I think they just communally crapped a brick. (insert Sweetney joke*

I think above all, we need to remember that we just witnessed a championship winning calibre team playing at their elite best. While the way we've lost is frankly a bit expletive, we still can't be ashamed at losing to that. They're better than us. We knew that.

They learnt how to play like that by losing like we have. Like Jordan or whoever said, I've failed a lot, and that's why I succeed. It's a long process that we're far nearer completing than most teams.

I'll take it.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

:curse: Just got back from the game. An unpleasant experience. :rant: :rant: :rant: 

It has been obvious from the middle of the season that the Bulls struggle against 3-2 zones (and variants). This observation did not escape Detroit, who play it to perfection. Of course it helps that their guards can commit mayhem on nearly every play without getting called for fouls. 

Bye-bye drive & kick; particularly when it's Gordon who's doing the driving.

So the Bulls have to do something else against zones. I blame the loss primarily on Skiles for not changing the offense to meet this obvious challenge.

After the game Skiles commented that he didn't play TT more because he wanted to give the guys who got us here a chance to win. I see what he means, but TT changed the game when he was in, even with his poor shooting. I don't think we'll be missing PJ much next season when TT, Nocioni and the new rookie big take his minutes.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Random thoughts...

That second half reminded me of Bill Walton's comments about us last year... SHRINKAGE. 

You could see it on the players faces as they tightened up on their free-throws. What an embarrassing sequence to end the game too when we couldn't make a bucket after what seemed like a million attempts. Absolutely humiliating. 

Honestly now... Ben Wallace, P.J. Brown, Adrian Griffin... what difference has their combined 'veteran leadership' had on our younger players through these first 3 games? Even P.J. felt the pressure in that 4th quarter. We don't need more experienced vets ...we need better players. Period. 

We really need better "one on one" players on this team. The Pistons are an excellent passing team and they definitely play "the right way" but what separates them from us is their ability to run isolation plays for Sheed, Chauncey, Rip and Prince and all of them can deliver when called upon. The only _good_ one on one player we have is Gordon, but his ball-handling/decision making is so shaky and he's easily neutralized once you send anyone with size to double him. 

Detroit had 10 blocked shots. How many other shots of ours were bothered because of their size/length? I've never seen Deng miss so many point blank shots around the hoop in one game. Hinrich got another weak layup attempt blocked by Webber who rejected it on what seemed like his tippy toes. People keep talking about us needing a big man but how about a Bonzi Wells, Corey Maggette, or Stephen Jackson type on the perimeter who's not afraid to take it to the rack STRONG. 

At this point I'd prefer we got swept heading into the off-season. I'm hoping it will drive home the point to Pax and everyone else in the organization that we need to upgrade the talent on this team. Use the MLE. Buy an extra pick in the 1st round. Don't be content with just retaining what we already have and improving from within.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

SALO, Damn good post.

I would love to get Maggette. The guy averages about 9-10 FTs a game. Late in the year, he had a game where he went to the line 24 freakin times!

We don't have the contracts to make a deal. The only way we get a decent player is by S&T with Noce. But his play now may have shot down his value enough to get him on a great Bang for your Buck deal. I'd keep him at that rate.

The 9th pick is absolute crap. Anyone who belives Hawes, Hibbert, Noah, and whatever other garage sale quality player is available here in terms of BIGs will help us is fooling themselves with NBADraft.net comparisons. Outside the top 3 we have nothing. Pax either mans up and offers the 9th pick and a future 1st for a player, or trade down (Tiago?)/out of the draft.

The fact is, I think we are limited with our options now due to a lack of an expiring deal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pistons are a much better team and yes the Bulls need interior scoring (same thing for the past two years). The only reason why Detroit was losing in the first half is because Chauncey Billups was completely passive and didn't force the issue. Had he done that, the score would have been much closer in the first half and the rout would have been on earlier.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Sham said:


> They learnt how to play like that by losing like we have.


No they didn't. And, no offense, as this next point is not directed at you, perseay....BUT I've grown really REALLY tired of hearing that. They were a championship team the day Hamilton and Billups joined the roster. They may not have KNOWN it at the time, but that team didn't go through anything NEAR what we are going through now. That core NEVER got swept out of the playoffs, never struggled to make the second round, and NEVER folded up like a tent, even against superior teams. The paralells have NOTHING in common.

I'm afraid that the "Jordan" bulls comparison has been grossly overused. Most teams don't just grow into championship calibur. They add the right pieces that play together and suddenly they are ready. The only exceptions in the last 10 years are Dallas last year, and...well....that's it.

Look at the other teams that won it.

Lakers? As soon as Kobe and Shaq hooked up, you knew what was coming.

Spurs? The day they got duncan they became perennial contenders

Pistons? As soon as billups and Hamilton arrived they became perennial contenders. 
Wallace just put them over the top, after they lost in the finals the first time.

Heat? As soon as shaq arrived, you knew what was coming.

What do all these teams have in common? None of them took as long as Jordan's bulls did to ascend to the top of the league. They all got there in less than three years. Most in about 2. We will be in year 4 next year and we STILL won't be ready.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> The 9th pick is absolute crap. Anyone who belives Hawes, Hibbert, Noah, and whatever other garage sale quality player is available here in terms of BIGs will help us is fooling themselves with NBADraft.net comparisons.


I completely disagree. I think all of the guys you mentioned are probably gonna be solid NBA players. Will they be good enough to elevate the team? I wouldn't count on that. We obviously have further to go than I thought a week ago.

But it's a good draft. Not crap. We should get a nice asset unless Pax totally whiffs.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> We don't have the contracts to make a deal. The only way we get a decent player is by S&T with Noce. But his play now may have shot down his value enough to get him on a great Bang for your Buck deal. I'd keep him at that rate.


I love Noce but he's looked like a 45-year old this series. Detroit doesn't have Antoine Walker out there making him look decent. 

One of my fears with re-signing him is we may have already seen the best of Nocioni. I say this because his style of play makes him so vulnerable to nagging injuries. Even before he went on the IL, from the start of the season he's looked a step or two slower and generally less explosive athletically compared to his first two seasons. 

Prior to the foot injury he was wearing a huge bandage wrapped around one of his arms. He also had a hip injury. The last round against Miami he hurt his thigh after making a reverse layup down the baseline. It's a shame watching Noce play so horribly this series because this is the same guy who was our MVP down the stretch of the regular season a year ago and came up huge for us in every game against Miami.



> The fact is, I think we are limited with our options now due to a lack of an expiring deal.


Which is extremely frustrating. Not only does it make trades more difficult but it's rumored we may not use our MLE either. 

Last off-season we had $20M in cap space and two lottery picks. At the trade deadline we had around $13M in expiring contracts, $16M if you include Noce. 

We had all those assets to our disposal and yet here we are heading into another offseason with pretty much the same needs/weaknesses we had a year ago.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> The 9th pick is absolute crap. Anyone who belives Hawes, Hibbert, Noah, and whatever other garage sale quality player is available here in terms of BIGs will help us is fooling themselves with NBADraft.net comparisons. Outside the top 3 we have nothing. Pax either mans up and offers the 9th pick and a future 1st for a player, or trade down (Tiago?)/out of the draft.
> 
> The fact is, I think we are limited with our options now due to a lack of an expiring deal.


Maybe drafting a big man is a mistake but historically, that draft range has yielded an awful lot of very good players and this is a well above average draft. That doesn't mean we'll get a difference maker but I don't think you can rule it out.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> I largely agree with this. The Pistons paid a little attention to Tyrus tonight too, hence his 1-5 performance that had him on the bench in the second half.


The only thing Tyrus did that upset me was attempt the two jumpers though the second was halfway down. I guess I was also upset when he attempted to bank a shot instead of dunking when he had the ball with a couple defenders on him right near the basket (they were definitely in the circle). Not to make excuses but in some ways, the fact that he took those jumpers might've been a testament to how poorly the offense was running. It might've also been a case of him making poor decisions. Hard to say. Regardless, as I wrote in another thread, I don't think the 8 or so minutes he played were terrible enough to suggest he was a liability on the court tonight. He didn't have the turnover problems that turn some of his games into disasters.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

A few more thoughts:

- I thought the Pistons played over their heads in the first few quarters of game 2 and probably played like pretty much themselves in game one (we helped them out a ton. I'm somewhat undecided on their performance in the first few quarters of game three. They didn't play very well but I thought we played our best basketball and our best defense of the series so we might've had a lot to do with it.

- Sam Smith was sure prescient with the article he wrote about their zone. The turning point was when they went to it pretty much exclusively late in the game. It's pretty embarassing that we were so incredibly incapable of adjusting. It also has to be embarassing to the rest of the league that they didn't try a zone against us more often. I'm curious to see if teams try it more next season and if our players and coaching staff step up to the plate. 

- I don't know if any of the credit goes to our defense but despite the number of turnovers in game 2 - which seemed unrealistically high after watching the game - the Pistons have done a miraculous job of taking care of the ball and that's been a huge difference.

- It was amazing how much their comeback looked like the first two games of the series, particularly on the boards which we'd seemingly remedied earlier in the game. I have no idea who gets the credit/blame there but as I've said I dislike the notion that the Pistons - or any team for that matter - simply took it easy during the regular season and played incredibly far below their ceiling in multiple facets of the game.

- I guess I haven't said it explicitly in any other threads: I don't really place a lot of emphasis on the mental aspect of the game so I don't put a whole lot of stock in playoff experience and good performances or bad perfomances in the clutch. As incredible as someone like Jordan was, I think people have a tendancy to forget the shots he missed in key situations and remember the ones he made. In other words, he made great shots late more because he's made a lot of great shots then because he was "clutch." I also think that talk of pro atheletes "choking" is overblown. A prime example is how Dirk is consider a choker now despite how much he came through in the clutch during the last post season. Players who become pro atheletes have played in tons of very high pressure situations in college, high school, AAU, etc. and if they completely fell apart in every pressure situation they probably wouldn't have made it to the pros in the first place. 

Despite all this, "choking" is the only way I can describe our performance tonight. We played well enough to run up a 19 point lead and then all indications are that we failed to replicate the style of play that got us there because we became tight. Clanging free throws, rushing shots, and the team's body language and facial expressions are pretty good evidence. My inclination is that these things get better with experience but because I rarely buy into the concept in the first place, it's hard for me to say. It'll be interesting to see how we perform in close games and in the playoffs next season.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> No they didn't.


Great post.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

The Krakken said:


> No they didn't. And, no offense, as this next point is not directed at you, perseay....BUT I've grown really REALLY tired of hearing that. They were a championship team the day Hamilton and Billups joined the roster. They may not have KNOWN it at the time, but that team didn't go through anything NEAR what we are going through now. That core NEVER got swept out of the playoffs, never struggled to make the second round, and NEVER folded up like a tent, even against superior teams. The paralells have NOTHING in common.


If memory serves me right, the Pistons got swept by the Nets in the 2003 Eastern Conference finals (Rip and Chauncey joined the Pistons in 2002).

I'm willing to give this team more time before doing something drastic. They are slowly but surely moving in the right direction.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> No they didn't. And, no offense, as this next point is not directed at you, perseay....BUT I've grown really REALLY tired of hearing that. They were a championship team the day Hamilton and Billups joined the roster. They may not have KNOWN it at the time, but that team didn't go through anything NEAR what we are going through now. That core NEVER got swept out of the playoffs, never struggled to make the second round, and NEVER folded up like a tent, even against superior teams. The paralells have NOTHING in common.
> 
> I'm afraid that the "Jordan" bulls comparison has been grossly overused. Most teams don't just grow into championship calibur. They add the right pieces that play together and suddenly they are ready. The only exceptions in the last 10 years are Dallas last year, and...well....that's it.
> 
> ...


The core of the Pistons excluding Rasheed did get swept out by the Nets in the 2003 ECFs. Plus, the Pistons won it in 2004 after getting Wallace, they never lost in the Finals, they lost to the Spurs the next year. Then after having homecourt throughout last year's playoffs, they lost to the Heat in the ECF.

The Lakers got swept beat by the Jazz in 97 Western Semifinals, then got swept by the Jazz in the 98 WCF Finals. Then in '99, got swept out by the Spurs in the Semifinals. So, as a team, they did go through the learning process in the playoffs. Once they got Phil Jackson, they got over the top.

The Spurs did become contenders, but the 1st title they won was in the '99 shortened season. It took them 4 years to get back to the promise land, after countless losses to the Lakers in the playoffs. Actually had homecourt in the '01 WCF and got swept by the Lakers. So, the current Spurs did go through the learning process also. 

The Heat would be the only one that didn't go through a 3 or 4 year process, but they did have to lose to the Pistons in '05 before moving on. Riley made the necessary changes and brought in all veterans, all hungry to win a title. Their future runs will depend on how Riley can put young talent around Wade with all the big contracts he has now with the veterans.

Jordan's Bulls went through a long process cause of all the time it took to build the team. Actually, the Bulls true run began in the '87-88 season when Pippen and Grant was drafted. So, it actually took the "Championship" Bulls 4 years to get to the top. Then the 2nd incarnation took 1 year after Jordan came back.

I never believed this year's Bulls would be title contenders, contenders to make the ECFs, yes, but not NBA Finals material. I believe the Bulls are still 2 years away, a little more growing, a few more moves by Paxson and they will be there. Faith!


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> I never believed this year's Bulls would be title contenders, contenders to make the ECFs, yes, but not NBA Finals material. I believe the Bulls are still 2 years away, a little more growing, a few more moves by Paxson and they will be there. Faith!


nice post, esp this part. i didn't think we would be ready this year. i wouldn't be too upset if Pax decides to stay the course, get internal development (deng,tyrus,thabo esp) and finds more consistent veteran support.

but the way we're ending the season kills any momentum from the miami series.

it'll be interesting to see who dedicates their summer to working out and improving. 
i wonder if ben wallace can muster up the courage to work out with his new team. 
i wonder if thabo, deng, tyrus, gordan, and kirk can get a little breakfast club thing going ala MJ/Scottie/Horace...


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> The core of the Pistons excluding Rasheed did get swept out by the Nets in the 2003 ECFs. Plus, the Pistons won it in 2004 after getting Wallace, they never lost in the Finals, they lost to the Spurs the next year. Then after having homecourt throughout last year's playoffs, they lost to the Heat in the ECF.
> 
> The Lakers got swept beat by the Jazz in 97 Western Semifinals, then got swept by the Jazz in the 98 WCF Finals. Then in '99, got swept out by the Spurs in the Semifinals. So, as a team, they did go through the learning process in the playoffs. Once they got Phil Jackson, they got over the top.
> 
> ...


All very good examples though I see it as random a bit more than I see it as a learning process. Some years your team is hot at the right time, some years the matchups go your way, some years you get all the bounces (think about some of Horry's shots), sometimes injuries play a bigger factor, and so on. I don't see the Bulls lack of playoff success as some sort of indication that this team has to see drastic changes to succeed in the postseason. Two years ago we were a very young team missing some of it's best players and lose in the 4-5 game, last year we were a .500 team so we had no business winning a series, and this year we beat the team with a worse record than us and lost to the team with a better record than us, albeit in a humilating fashion. 49 win teams don't win Championships often. That this team needs to be better to win a Championship shouldn't be a huge surprise. If we somehow win 65 games next year I don't think we'll be doomed in the playoffs based on what's happened the last few and if we win 50 again well then our hopes of going very deep shouldn't be too high.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

RoRo said:


> nice post, esp this part. i didn't think we would be ready this year. i wouldn't be too upset if Pax decides to stay the course, get internal development (deng,tyrus,thabo esp) and finds more consistent veteran support.
> 
> but the way we're ending the season kills any momentum from the miami series.
> 
> ...


I would love to see Thabo and Tyrus both hit the wieght room like Horace and Scottie both did the year we won the title.Both Grant who was 220 but bulked up to 245 and Scottie who was 210 but bulked up to 225 worked out together. I'd love to see Tyrus around 225-230 next year and Thabo around 220 the extra muscle would help both guys quit a bit. BTW it's kinda funny how Doug Collins compaired Thabo and Tyrus to Grant and Pippen, lets hope both kids can improve like those two did.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

TheDarkPrince said:


> I would love to see Thabo and Tyrus both hit the wieght room like Horace and Scottie both did the year we won the title.Both Grant who was 220 but bulked up to 245 and Scottie who was 210 but bulked up to 225 worked out together. I'd love to see Tyrus around 225-230 next year and Thabo around 220 the extra muscle would help both guys quit a bit. BTW it's kinda funny how Doug Collins compaired Thabo and Tyrus to Grant and Pippen, lets hope both kids can improve like those two did.


Each day before they hit the weight room they should each make 300 foul shots.

I hate it when my team's players miss foul shots.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

TheDarkPrince said:


> I would love to see Thabo and Tyrus both hit the wieght room like Horace and Scottie both did the year we won the title.Both Grant who was 220 but bulked up to 245 and Scottie who was 210 but bulked up to 225 worked out together. I'd love to see Tyrus around 225-230 next year and Thabo around 220 the extra muscle would help both guys quit a bit. BTW it's kinda funny how Doug Collins compaired Thabo and Tyrus to Grant and Pippen, lets hope both kids can improve like those two did.


Deng will also benefit from another season in the weight room. 

Been stronger will help there games alot.


----------

